# Día de los Muertos Dolls



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

51 thread spools + 3 skulls + thread + scrap fabric = 3 dolls


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!

I love the head covering/ shawl you put over their heads. gives me ideas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look so feminine and girly

What a fun way to use up old thread spools. Very creative.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

These are fantastic! Now if only I could use up enough thread.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

CreeepyCathy said:


> looks great!
> 
> I love the head covering/ shawl you put over their heads. gives me ideas.


 Thanks! 



RoxyBlue said:


> They look so feminine and girly
> 
> What a fun way to use up old thread spools. Very creative.


  I still have more thread spools, i think I might make some more! :biggrinkin:



pensivepumpkin said:


> These are fantastic! Now if only I could use up enough thread.


I got a big bag at a garage sale recently, I think you can buy them at craft stores and I assume at sewing shops. For some reason my house always has a bunch if you look hard enough, it seems to be one of those things we always find while going through closets and "junk" drawers.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very cool! They look like a trio of creepy little "las abuelas" (grandmothers). These will definitely add to your haunt. Great use of materials, too. "iMuy bien, Señorita GC!" (Very good, Miss GC!)


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

These would make a great addition to my cemetery. I am always placing trinkets and reminders on the tombstones, anything that adds to the overall atmosphere. Nice work I think I will make a couple for this year. Unless you just want to send me those


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

If you carved the spools they would look more like real limbs and thus be more scarier. Nobody is afraid of spools. Like in the scariest movie of all time ALIEN the alien creature does not have any wooden spools at all. Think about it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Zurgh, Tuck.  

Octoberist, I think you missed the point  lol. I don't think I'd like them as much if they were carved. They aren't meant to be scary, just creepy, and frankly I think their cute(in a creepy sort of way)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool little creatures, nice job of using recycled materials, GC.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I was just kidding. They are wonderful.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

very creative!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

octoberist said:


> I was just kidding. They are wonderful.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

great job...cute in a creepy kinda way.


----------

